# 20% tax on sports supplements - one more day left!...



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

Not to put you all in a state of panic-buying, but as a reminder that from Monday 1st October the Government, who so much want the UK to refrain from becoming a nation of obesity and poor health, will be slapping a 20% tax on all our sports supplements.

Therefore, as a simple equation to show the effect....a tub of protein powder costing £50, will be £60 from Monday.

So, if you wanna save a bit of cash, Tomorrow's your last chance.

Just a heads up :thumb:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

FFS lol


----------



## alx_chung (Aug 13, 2006)

WTF? Wished I bought that tub of Diet Whey now.
Alex


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

What's their rationale?, just day light robbery.

Or is it just VAT that previously didn't get charged?.


----------



## moosh (May 8, 2011)

That's seriously desparate of them, they will be taking us for air to breath yet!

We've to thank the people who voted them in!

They couldn't hit a cow on the **** with a bat these false faced ar se holes!


----------



## Fabla (Aug 14, 2011)

Crazy!!
There's no tax on food & drink? (Except alcohol)
You can't tax drugs?
So what are supplements classed as?


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

Fabla said:


> Crazy!!
> There's no tax on food & drink? (Except alcohol)
> You can't tax drugs?
> So what are supplements classed as?


Most likely would classed as a luxury/non-essential item, which really is what they are. Much like sweets, crisps, soft-drinks, etc.

Morissons, similar to what Greggs did, are currently campaigning to stop them charging VAT on their cooked/rotisserie chickens. And, TBF, I'd happily side with both parties... If the result also meant that we didn't have to pay VAT on takeaway sales on our restaurant. As it stands, I'm inclined to say "why should they get away with not paying/charging VAT on them."


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

I think it’s a good idea, perhaps all the poor fools who really believe supplements make all the difference will be encouraged to get a larger percentage of their dietary requirements from...dare I say it.......FOOD :doublesho :doublesho


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Fabla said:


> Crazy!!
> There's no tax on food & drink? (Except alcohol)
> You can't tax drugs?
> *So what are supplements classed as?*


Easy money?


----------



## Fabla (Aug 14, 2011)

ITHAQVA said:


> I think it's a good idea, perhaps all the poor fools who really believe supplements make all the difference will be encouraged to get a larger percentage of their dietary requirements from...dare I say it.......FOOD :doublesho :doublesho


Agree.
I use to use supplements but rather hit the meat isle more often now.

A down side though is that a lot of people will just use it as another excuse to just hit the steroids.


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Fabla said:


> Agree.
> I use to use supplements but rather hit the meat isle more often now.
> 
> A down side though is that a lot of people will just use it as another excuse to just hit the steroids.


:thumb:

If people are stupid & vain enough to use Steroids then they get all they deserve :thumb:


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

ITHAQVA said:


> :thumb:
> 
> If people are stupid & vain enough to use Steroids then they get all they deserve :thumb:


Massive guns?! :doublesho:lol:


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

This takes the pi$$.

I remember back in 2003 a 5lb tub of Reflex Instant Whey was around £31, now it will be around £50!


----------



## G4V JW (Jul 6, 2012)

Fabla said:


> Agree.
> I use to use supplements but rather hit the meat isle more often now.
> 
> A down side though is that a lot of people will just use it as another excuse to just hit the steroids.


Because steroid use alone will make you grow , love reading the steroid hate !!

Each to there own and all that ?

The new tax is a joke !!


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

MatrixGuy said:


> This takes the pi$$.
> 
> I remember back in 2003 a 5lb tub of Reflex Instant Whey was around £31, now it will be around £50!


^ the good ole days, huh? I remember 'em well...and then suddenly a huge hike.

What kills me the most is when morons like Cameron stick tax on pasties, then go back on that statement; then we have the Olympics; Cameron says how he wants to get Britain into greater health plans, and then sticks 20% on health food products!

Get this (copied from Muscle and Fitness magazine) :

A recent House of Lords debate heard that by 2050 about 50% of adults and 25% of children in England and Wales are expected to be obese.

The Conservative peer Earl Howe told the Lords that obesity was a prime cause of type 2 diabetes. "People should aspire to a healthy, balanced diet, ensuring their daily calorie consumption does not exceed their energy use. A small reduction in weight, maintained over time by exercise and eating healthily, can reduce the risk of developing the disease," he said.

The OMA said afterwards that a recent report indicated the number of diabetics was set to rise from 3.8 million to 6.25 million by 2035. Robert Houtman, its director, added : "This is expected to cost the NHS over £16 billion. Quite simply, our health service will not cope. We need to get to the root of the problem fast if we want to prevent a diabetes crisis. This starts with tackling obesity."

So, from the above does Cameron make any sense, or have any true knowledge of what is going on around him. :wall:


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

Sports supplements aren't a health food product which are going to prevent the population from becoming obese though.


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

m1pui said:


> Sports supplements aren't a health food product which are going to prevent the population from becoming obese though.


They are if you expand towards products such as vitamins and minerals, which we all require at some point in our lives, if we wish to live a healthy, and more productive lifestyle. To expand further, think about people with joint pain - 20% on their Glucosamine products - just as a single example.

The long-term goal of the Government should be more focused towards 'educating' people towards what they should be eating, and what they should avoid, ie. removing the tax from products such as Cornish Pasties (which he did earlier in the year), and replacing that by taxing healthcare products, simply makes it products that the general public will avoid as they become more and more unaffordable.

Once again he has shot himself in the foot with comments made during and after the Olympics about how he wants a more healthy nation. One week he said he'll be building on school sports fields, the following week he's saying how Britain needs to be more healthy and hence the building work won't commence. I don't think he truly knows what his job entails on a day-to-day basis, and should have read the job description before applying 

Here's one more valid point : milk based dinks continue to be exempt from VAT; how does that apply to sports nutrition drink which are more then 50% milk protein?


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

We don't need supplemental vitamins and minerals, we need a healthy balanced diet. Educating people on healthy living shouldn't involve showing them the right pills to take

And glucosamine has been reported in the past as being no more beneficial than a placebo


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

Fabla said:


> Agree.
> I use to use supplements but rather hit the meat isle more often now.
> 
> A down side though is that a lot of people will just use it as another excuse to just hit the steroids.


Why if there that daft that they think just steroids are going to make them into the next arnie they would use them anyway


----------



## Fabla (Aug 14, 2011)

G4V JW said:


> Because steroid use alone will make you grow , love reading the steroid hate !!
> 
> Each to there own and all that ?
> 
> The new tax is a joke !!


A lot of people think that taking just steroids will make you grow, that's my point. Less knowledgeable people will think that going doing the steroid only route will be a cheaper faster alternative.
I know people who are doing it know and don't give a sh it what they're ramming in them.

Besides who said I'm a hater?


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

I use protein shakes to supplement my diet, I'm not 100% amazing on diet yet. Once I start working it all out I'll probably drop them but till then I've just bought another tub.


----------



## t1mmy (Dec 9, 2006)

I've just had a quick look on the MyProtein site and the prices have stayed the same, this may change.


----------



## Fabla (Aug 14, 2011)

Well I got bit by the increase today!

After every session I buy one of those protein cartons to sip on the way home before I hit the pasta and meat etc..

Use to be £2 each, now £2.40 
Only 40p more but it all adds up amongst other increases around us.


----------

